# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Cost to extend back of house

## Muzza88

Hi, 
Can anyone suggest how much the following might cost me? I have attached a photo of the back of the house. 
I am in the process of buying a house in the Blue Mountains (NSW) and I want to extend the back of the house by about 1.7m. This includes moving the back wall of the bathroom and a bedroom. The building inspector informed me that I will probably need a need roof (tin) and the ceilings will need to be replaced too due to the roof leaking at some point. There is a toilet and a basin on this wall. I can do a lot of things myself to finish things off but need trades to do the main work. Would I still need council approval for this? 
Any advice is much appreciated. 
Muzza

----------


## OBBob

You'll definitely need council approval. The cladding looks suspiciously like asbestos, so if that's the case it'll need appropriate removal at least in the area you are working. The roof does look like it's seen better days and new tin would do wonders for the appearance. Not sure on the costs sorry.

----------


## Muzza88

Thanks Bob. 
The building inspector said the cladding, ceilings and probably lino flooring is probably asbestos

----------


## OBBob

Yeah, that's a quite a lot. I'd be getting a number of quotes on that removal because there seem to be a few fly-by-nighters in that particular business.  
Are you going to do a lean-to at the back or extend the full roof structure out? I think you probably need to decide on scope and then get some quotes.

----------


## Muzza88

The part of the house you can see at the right is the kitchen and there is a back door on the left wall of this. So I was only going to extend up to the back door which gives me an extra 1.7m. I will do a lean-to or verandah at the back but I am undecided whether to use a clear or semi-clear roofing or continue the tin roof and provide more shade for summer. 
Yeah, I have heard that asbestos removal is very variable.

----------


## barney118

Have a good think of how big you want to go as once you start there is not much in extending 1.7m or 3 m. Obviously get it right first time saves on costs in the long run. Also put on your application to council any other additions you might consider or carport/ garage etc saves going twice to council.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## paddyjoy

> Have a good think of how big you want to go as once you start there is not much in extending 1.7m or 3 m.

  I agree with barney, it will be a lot of money for just 1.7m, you should definitely consider going bigger.

----------


## Muzza88

Yes, I also agree with Barney. My problem though is that if I go any further, I will block my back door which is on the side of the kitchen which extends beyond these rooms already.

----------

